# A few I-130 Questions...



## Jefand (Oct 3, 2011)

Hi,

My wife and I are Canadian citizens, looking at possibly moving to the US. My wife's husband is an American citizen and has been living in the States for the last 20 some years. My questions are

If my wife's father sponsors her with the I-130 form, that same petition will aloow myself to go down as well will it not?

Second, If the I-130 is approved, can she file an I-765 to obtain a "work permit" while the 130 is being processed? If so, can I as well?

Third, If we can file the I-765's, do we have to be living in the US while they are being processed, or can we file them, then move down once they are approved?

Any help is greatly appreciated.
Thanks!


----------



## Crawford (Jan 23, 2011)

Jefand said:


> Hi,
> 
> My wife and I are Canadian citizens, looking at possibly moving to the US for work. My wife's husband is an American citizen and has been living in the States for the last 20 some years. My questions are
> 
> ...


How many husbands does you wife have?

Do you mean your wife's father?


----------



## Jefand (Oct 3, 2011)

Crawford said:


> How many husbands does you wife have?
> 
> Do you mean your wife's father?



Oops, yeah I meant her father....


----------



## Crawford (Jan 23, 2011)

Jefand said:


> Oops, yeah I meant her father....


Here you go then - all the info is on the USCIS Website:

USCIS - Family of U.S. Citizens


Note that its a long wait for US citizens sponsoring their married and over 21 children. I think the average wait until a visa becomes available is something around 6 plus years.


----------



## Davis1 (Feb 20, 2009)

Crawford said:


> Here you go then - all the info is on the USCIS Website:
> 
> USCIS - Family of U.S. Citizens
> 
> ...


actually more like 11 years and you cannot wait in the US ..only enter once you have the immigrant visa


----------



## Davis1 (Feb 20, 2009)

...


----------

